
World faces deflation shock as China devalues yuan at accelerating pace - walterbell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/07/07/world-faces-deflation-shock-as-china-devalues-at-accelerating-pa/
======
hourislate
It seems the only problem this will create is capital flight.

Since the Chinese typically use USD for payment (Euro also), this will only
effect those who would convert USD to Yuan. It will also make foreign brands
more expensive for the average Chinese.

Look to Real Estate getting more expensive in the US, Canada, Europe. It is a
favorite for Chinese moving their wealth out of the country.

